# Sick pigeon - what to do?



## clgunzel (Sep 3, 2008)

I live in Portland, OR and last Wednesday, 8/27, I found a sick pigeon. I ended up bringing him home with me that Friday. I don't know what is wrong with him. I have him in a flight cage and am providing food and water which he does consume. He can't fly and doesn't appear to have anything broken. He seems very listless. I haven't checked his mouth for canker because I'm not sure what I should look for. Not even sure what his BM should look like. I did call the Audubon Wildlife rescue and they told me to put him in a quite area and provide water and seed and see how he does in a couple of days but he remains the same. Is there anything else I should be doing for this poor little guy? Thank you for any direction you can provide me.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

keep some warmth on him with a heating pad under where he is sitting not direct but with a thick towel between him and the heating pad. on low....is he drinking?...can you post a pic that would help people to get a visual.


----------



## clgunzel (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes, he is eating and drinking water. I did put a pinch of salt and a pinch of sugar in his water. Haven't put heat under him but will do that tonight. I can get a pic of him tonight and post it tomorrow.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm in Portland too and I am willing to help you in any way I can. Please give me a call at


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Just to let you all know, Kerry will be bring the pigeon to me this evening. She found it within a mile of my house. Hmmmm, I wonder if I will recognize it?!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Charis said:


> Just to let you all know, Kerry will be bring the pigeon to me this evening. She found it within a mile of my house. Hmmmm, I wonder if I will recognize it?!



Thanks Charis. 
Best of luck with the baby and please keep us updated.

Reti


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*Olive has arrived*

Thank goodness this bird was rescued. You can't tell from the picture but I can tell you all that I have never had a bird this thin in my care. I don't know why she is still alive.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh, the poor thing. Well he/she is in good hands now. Keep us updated.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you Kerry and Charis! Well done! Charis, thanks for the photo .. if that is the keel bone I see sticking out, then you have your work cut out for you. 

Terry


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Thank God this little got to you. I know he/she will thrive in your very capable hands.

Thanks Charis for all that you do.

Louise


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wow a mile away that is cool...I hope he/she does well...what will you do for her now? will you give meds? what do you think about her weight? do you have a protocal for a underweight birds....learning....


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

If anybody can pull this poor pij through you can.  Do you think its young? Have you found any reason why it wasn't eating? Please keep us updated on its progress.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Olive is an adult female likely grounded due to a hawk attack. She was on the ground for three days before she was rescued and I think that in her condition she had a hard time finding food. Probably she was on the ground longer than three days as she has some oil on her feathers so she probably was hanging out under a car. .
When she arrived last night, I offered her food and water and she immediately started to eat and drink. She pooped a lot during the night and the poop looks good. Until now, I've been observing her behavior. I've learned that just sitting and watching for a bit, is a valuable tool. Sometimes, the situation doesn't allow that but in this case, I feel it does. She just ate and drank and is making an attempt to preen. 
In a little bit, I'm going to look her over and I will decide the best way to proceed.
She does have a bath in her immediate future.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Olive is quite the lucky pij to have been placed in your care, Charis 

Thanks for posting a picture of her. She's such a pretty little one. 

From your update, it sounds like she will do OK. Thinking good thoughts that holds true. 

Please keep us posted, as time permits.

Many thanks, to you Kerry, for rescuing sweet Olive. 

Cindy


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Charis said:


> Olive is an adult female likely grounded due to a hawk attack. She was on the ground for three days before she was rescued and I think that in her condition she had a hard time finding food. Probably she was on the ground longer than three days as she has some oil on her feathers so she probably was hanging out under a car. .
> When she arrived last night, I offered her food and water and she immediately started to eat and drink. She pooped a lot during the night and the poop looks good. Until now, I've been observing her behavior. I've learned that just sitting and watching for a bit, is a valuable tool. Sometimes, the situation doesn't allow that but in this case, I feel it does. She just ate and drank and is making an attempt to preen.
> In a little bit, I'm going to look her over and I will decide the best way to proceed.
> She does have a bath in her immediate future.



Thanks Charis for the update  I'm so glad she's doing better, she must be feeling better too if she is trying to preen.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Good job for both of you, Olive will be great very soon, I'm sure she is in the best hands right now.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Olive has had a bath.
This may be graphic for some but here goes...I was just watching Olive and she pooped...a long skinny beige thing, several inches long, hung from her behind. I was going to pull it out but it retreated back inside.
Olive has now been wormed.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sounds like you're having a full day Charis. Lucky you! Go get 'em! I'm sure she'll feel a lot better later. How is she doing, other than that? Eating? Drinking? Pooping anything other than worms? ICK!!!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

You are really getting the nitty-gritty of pigeons with this one, Charis!

Worm-spotter extraordinaire 

John


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Charis said:


> Olive has had a bath.
> This may be graphic for some but here goes...I was just watching Olive and she pooped...a long skinny beige thing, several inches long, hung from her behind. I was going to pull it out but it retreated back inside.
> Olive has now been wormed.



YUCK!!!! I'm glad you were there Poor bird, now maybe she will be able to get some weight on.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*It's Official...*

Olive is going to make it.
Today she is off the heating pad and perching on a brick. Her poops are looking much better and she is eating well and grooming. I'm greatly relieved. The first few nights I really didn't think she'd be alive in the morning and so I'd get up several times through out the night to check.
This afternoon she saw the ferals take flight from her view from the kitchen window and she tried to fly off too. Way to go Olive!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm so glad she is going to be okay. I think you got her just in time. Now you'll just have to put a bit of weight back on her. How's she eating?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for the update, Charis.
So glad to hear Olive seems to be on the mend. 

Cindy


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

So glad to hear Olive is going to make it. Thank God you got her in time.

Thanks for all you do Charis!!!!


----------

